# Huawei E173 Frequent Disconnection Issues



## @vi (Dec 25, 2011)

I have Huawei E173u-2 modem. The modem disconnects itself after some 50-60 mins everytime. 

I checked my bro's, who also has same model, his modem also has same issue ! 

I tried in Windows 7, Windows XP & Fedora 12, the issue exists. I tried with different network modes [2G/3G] & different operators, the damn issue still there.

I updated firmware & tried. Still no luck. It's been more than 6 months, we bought it together from a ebay seller & I doubt he'd RMA it. 

So what to do ?


----------



## Minion (Dec 26, 2011)

which SIM you are using?It depends on service provider not data card.


----------



## @vi (Dec 26, 2011)

used Reliance & Docomo


----------

